# JasperReport: Spalten dynamisch einfügen/Spaltenumbruch



## Sputnik001 (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich lese innerhalb meiner Java-Applikation Datensätze aus einer SQL-DB...ungefär 25-30 Spalten, wie z.B. LfdNr ( zählt die Anzahl der Zeilen hoch ), Name, Voname, Kunden-Nr etc. Ein Report wird aus der Anwendung dynamisch erzugt, wobei der Anwender bestimmen kann, wieviel Spalten dargestellt werden sollen.

Mein Fragen sind dahingehend :

1. Die Spalten und deren Überschriften haben unterschiedliche Breiten, so dass nicht alle       auf eine Seite passen. Wie wird ein Spalten - und Seitenumbruch erzeugt? 

2. auf der nachfolgenden Seite soll die LfdNr als erste Spalte erscheinen, um eine eindeutige Zuordnugn zu sichern.

3. Besteht der Eintrag aus nur einen Datensatz (1 Zeile ), so sollen alle Spalten auf einer Seite, untereinader dargestellt werden.

Hat jemand eine solche Aufgabe schon gelöst? Über eine Hilfestellung wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Viele Grüße&Danke

Alex


----------

